# Porsche Cayenne Turbo



## jam (May 8, 2002)

What's everyone's thoughts on them?

Anyone driven one? 0-60 5.4 secs and 165mph - not bad for a 4x4

Think it would have to be in black with black or grey leather and 20"
wheels

Toss up between that and the X5 4.8is

Cheers

James


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

My Biz partner's missus has one

I din't like the look of 'em, not driven it, but been driven in it - amazing power - lovely inside, and the handling is very good considering it's the size of a small detached bungalow!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I quite like them for a 4x4. Bit different from the ubiquitous X5. And very fast of course. 8)

I hate 4x4s though, just don't see the point really. :?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

raven said:


> I quite like them for a 4x4. Bit different from the ubiquitous X5. And very fast of course. 8)
> 
> I hate 4x4s though, just don't see the point really. :?


It's my folks that are looking at one. They need a 4x4 due to constantly lugging stuff around and we live in the country and the house in wales is in the sticks with a very very steep drive so when the weather gets bad a 4x4 is required.

The X5 4.6is they have at the moment doesn't quite cut the mustard in the snow :?

If you have to a 4x4 it might as well be one that goes like sh1t off a shovel 

Thanks for the replies

James


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

A mate of mine has one, although he can justify it a little because he lives in the Alps and has another business on the other side of France. It is an incredible feat of engineering, they tried the non-turbo but reckoned it didn't ride as well! If you can justify the cost go for it, but in the global scheme of things it is a complete and utter waste of metal and good quality hide. Any vehicle that can't achieve 30mpg on a run should be banned. Its not big and its not really very clever. If it is just for use around town then a taxi would be better.

An X5 will probably lose about the same in depreciation, for a big engined one, so it's down to personal choice.

For Â£70k you could get a Â£50k motor and some serious penis enlargement surgery, alledgedly. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I rode in a Turbo and mighty inpressive it was - in a sort of accelerating down the road in a detached bungalow type way.

It's vulgar, excessive, anti-social, irrelevant, unecological, intimidating to other road users, plus all-together pointless. And I loved it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I seem to remember seeing a mag report posting lap times and the Cayenne Turbo S was beating some pretty hefty competition. Not just other 4x4s, but 'proper' sports cars. So the on-raod handling is confirmed.

But, having not read any reports about it at all (me, not you), what makes you/your parents think that it's going to be any better off-road than an X5?

If they just want it because they want it, fair enough, but if they really want something to cut the mustard in dire weather, then why not look at Range Rovers? Arguably the best 4x4s in the world and pretty refined on the road.

Remember, of course, that if you keep it on road tyres, no 4x4 is going to perform well when it goes off-road.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Suspect that the highest cost of ownership is depreciation. (Yes, even more than petrol  )
I'm sure I heard it was losing Â£1000 per month in Glasses.
Flip side of course is you can get a great spec used for lots off list.
At the very least James, you'd be failing in your duties as a son if you don't go on a long test dive. :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> I seem to remember seeing a mag report posting lap times and the Cayenne Turbo S was beating some pretty hefty competition. Not just other 4x4s, but 'proper' sports cars. So the on-raod handling is confirmed.
> 
> But, having not read any reports about it at all (me, not you), what makes you/your parents think that it's going to be any better off-road than an X5?
> 
> ...


The X5 isn't an off-road car and it never has been. It's an SUV and with it's low-profile tyres it plain sucks off road. The Cayenne seem to fair quite well when Clarkson took it off road.

Range Rovers, although having a mighty road presence and look great are just too slow to cut it in the world of sub 6.5 sec SUV's/4x4's

I/They have read reports on it and it seems good but I was after some real life experiences of the car, not just magazine reports.

I'll have a spin in it and let you all know 

Cheers

James


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jam said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember seeing a mag report posting lap times and the Cayenne Turbo S was beating some pretty hefty competition. Not just other 4x4s, but 'proper' sports cars. So the on-raod handling is confirmed.
> ...


One word. Overfinch.

 8)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

You would say that! :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'd take a 6-12month old Range Rover over the Porker any day of the week!

Have a look at the dealer network mate:

http://www.allapprovedcars.com/UsedCarS ... eContext=1


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> One word. Overfinch.


My local nutter tuners


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

WTF is an Overfinch? some sort of mutant songbird??? :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> WTF is an Overfinch? some sort of mutant songbird??? :?


A mutant Range Rover, normally...

Imagine an AMD for Range Rovers 

They do the full works from engine mods through total suspension upgrades and total retrimming...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> WTF is an Overfinch? some sort of mutant songbird??? :?


Did you not see the last series of Top Gear? 

http://www.overfinch.com/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

OMG... Overfinch Defender...


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Kell said:


> I seem to remember seeing a mag report posting lap times and the Cayenne Turbo S was beating some pretty hefty competition. Not just other 4x4s, but 'proper' sports cars. So the on-raod handling is confirmed.


I think it was in 'Evo' and the Porsche was as fast round a test track as an M3. That's pretty fast.

It is an ugly beast but at least you'll be able to spot it in the supermarket car park.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for the replies guys n gals.

I always thought the Cayenne was ugly too but after seeing one in black with privacy glass and 20's on I think it looks nice.

All I have to do is convince them to get some 22" Kahn RSC's on it. Think that will be a struggle though!

Cheers

James


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think black is the only colour where the front lower trim doesn't look like they forgot to paint it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is an Overfinch? some sort of mutant songbird??? :?
> ...


What a simply dreadful web site. :?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Think I'd go for the Tourag V10 Tdi which is basically the same car as the Cayenne, a remap later and you'd be grinning


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> What a simply dreadful web site.


Yep definetly form over function. The HTML version is not so wank.


----------

